# 2021 Fox Performance Elite Transfer Dropper Issue



## bhanson18 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey all, I've got a question for the masses. I'm wondering if I'm alone in this scenario or not.

So a couple of months ago I decided to upgrade the seat post on my Fuel EX with a nice new shiny 2021 Fox Performance Elite Transfer dropper. Excellent purchase. The thing is so smooth and responsive that it makes me smile just thinking about it.

Well I only got to use it a couple of times before I ran into a bit of an issue. The short version of the story is that one of the bolts that hold the seat clamps together must have come loose because the seat fell off the bike. Now normally this could be a somewhat comical scenario if you picture a guy falling off his bike because his seat fell off. Unfortunately, everything happened while my bike was in transit between the trail and my house....roughly 130 miles away. I had no idea that this happened. When we left the trail the seat was there. When we got home, I found this:









Now I've installed tons of seats before with no issues. This one was straight forward. Plus, I had no crashes at all with the new dropper on it, and when I got off the bike that last time the saddle was on there solid. The bike was snuggly riding on my platform rack that that barely moves when on the back of my pickup and I was on the highway the whole way home. I told the guys at my LBS and they can't figure out what happened either.

End result was that I had to buy a new saddle and the parts of the post that were missing. The design of this post is one where the upper and lower seat plates can come off while the bolts and nuts remain on the bike. 
It's due to a notch cut out in the upper plate to make it easier to get the bolts set. Due to a mis-order followed by a backorder in parts from Fox, I've been without this post for roughly two months now. Right in prime season for us up here in MN. However, it appears that I'm supposed to get my final missing part either late this week or early next week.

So with all that I have a question. Has anyone else out there had issues with the seat clamp bolts on this post coming loose purely from riding down the highway on a bike rack?


----------



## trailhawk (Jul 29, 2020)

bhanson18 said:


> Hey all, I've got a question for the masses. I'm wondering if I'm alone in this scenario or not.
> 
> So a couple of months ago I decided to upgrade the seat post on my Fuel EX with a nice new shiny 2021 Fox Performance Elite Transfer dropper. Excellent purchase. The thing is so smooth and responsive that it makes me smile just thinking about it.
> 
> ...


@bhanson18 - have you seen the other thread where two different people said their 2021 upper saddle clamp broke at the front fastener hole. They had pictures showing the crack that formed from riding. If that happened to yours, I could understand that the bolt would drop out of the clamp if vibrating on your rack allowing the top clamp to be loose and possibly then your seat from wind force then pushing the seat off the post. However I don't understand how your front bolt and it's side holders are gone. I don't have this post but am considering it so wondering how the bolt itself would not just have flipped down and still be on the post, unless you had the fastener screwed out nearly all the way and the vibration turned it enough to drop it out of the holder and then both dropped off?

BTW - did you run your seat slightly nose down since others are reporting the clamp design won't even allow that for bikes that have a seat tube angle of 76+ degrees.


----------



## bhanson18 (Aug 25, 2010)

No, I haven't seen that thread. If you have a link to it I'd be happy to check it out. Based on how you're describing it, I could see it being the cause of what happened to mine. Unfortunately, the evidence is more than likely sitting on the side of US HWY 169 somewhere. 

As for the design of the bolt and nut, the head of the bolt sits in the cutout of the upper clamp at an angle. The bottom of the bolt is threaded and threads into the barrel nut. The barrel nut slides in between the two side plates at the top of the seat post. You adjust the nut from the bottom of it with an allen key. The threading is opposite of what you would expect for loosening and tightening (although it's from the bottom which might be why it seems backwards).

If the upper plate broke and one bolt came out, I can see the plates falling off and then the seat dropping. The bolts do not come preset with any thread lock on them so they could quite easily vibrate themselves backwards and come out. It could be that the upper clamp broke at the back bolt and the seat bounced around still "semi-connected" to the front bolt, all the while loosening it up before the seat finally came off. Just a theory.

Yesterday I finally got the final part that I needed to put it back together. I reinstalled the post and I have to say, it seems like a great post. Easy release and super responsive. I look forward to putting it through the ringer, although I might add some type of cable to my saddle so that if the clamp is the culprit and it breaks again in transit, at least I don't have to buy another saddle. I'll have to keep an eye on the condition of the upper clamp to see if this is going to be an issue.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## trailhawk (Jul 29, 2020)

bhanson18 said:


> No, I haven't seen that thread. If you have a link to it I'd be happy to check it out. Based on how you're describing it, I could see it being the cause of what happened to mine. Unfortunately, the evidence is more than likely sitting on the side of US HWY 169 somewhere.
> 
> As for the design of the bolt and nut, the head of the bolt sits in the cutout of the upper clamp at an angle. The bottom of the bolt is threaded and threads into the barrel nut. The barrel nut slides in between the two side plates at the top of the seat post. You adjust the nut from the bottom of it with an allen key. The threading is opposite of what you would expect for loosening and tightening (although it's from the bottom which might be why it seems backwards).
> 
> ...


so i just tried to find the link to where others posted on the cracked front upper clamp hole but can't find it. Hopefully yours is good to go now and yes sounds like you want thread locker. LOL on a cable on your seat when not riding... kind of like Formula 1 putting cables on the wheels years ago so in a crash they don't become flying projectiles like they use to.


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

trailhawk said:


> so i just tried to find the link to where others posted on the cracked front upper clamp hole but can't find it.


I didn't immediately find that thread either.

I just had this failure happen on a one-week-old 2021 Fox Transfer as well - the front slot/bolt hole of the upper seat rail clamp cracked on me. I brought the whole thing to my LBS and then one week later they decided to give me a replacement upper seat rail clamp they had in the shop from another 2021 Fox Transfer, so I would be able to ride ASAP :thumbsup: (they said they would deal with Fox on getting the replacement for theirs instead).

I literally came straight to this forum to find if this is an issue with the 2021 Fox Transfer posts and sure enough it is.

Here's a pic of the upper seat rail clamp with the cracked front bolt head slot. I'm now nervous to ride this seatpost.


----------



## shib (Sep 20, 2020)

The same thing has happened to me, huge loud crack in the woods and saddle was off. Had to hike the remaining 6km to the car with the bike on my shoulders. Ouch.

I contacted Fox Germany for a spare part already but they say there's a weeklong backlog on these parts. That really sucks. Hope I can get one soon...

Here's pics:


----------



## bhanson18 (Aug 25, 2010)

That sucks. I was able to get replacement parts but it took a few weeks. Only had a few rides in so far and it seems to be holding up. I try to give it a look over after each ride, though, just in case.



shib said:


> The same thing has happened to me, huge loud crack in the woods and saddle was off. Had to hike the remaining 6km to the car with the bike on my shoulders. Ouch.
> 
> I contacted Fox Germany for a spare part already but they say there's a weeklong backlog on these parts. That really sucks. Hope I can get one soon...
> 
> Here's pics:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is the link to the more detailed thread on this subject

https://forums.mtbr.com/components/2021-fox-transfer-seat-clamp-problem-1143675.html

It also has pics of the updated clamp mechanism


----------



## stuntrig (Dec 19, 2020)

A. Rider said:


> I didn't immediately find that thread either.
> 
> I just had this failure happen on a one-week-old 2021 Fox Transfer as well - the front slot/bolt hole of the upper seat rail clamp cracked on me. I brought the whole thing to my LBS and then one week later they decided to give me a replacement upper seat rail clamp they had in the shop from another 2021 Fox Transfer, so I would be able to ride ASAP ? (they said they would deal with Fox on getting the replacement for theirs instead).
> 
> ...


Well, it just happened to me but the seat broke off as I was about to hit a jump not cool the bike shop seems to think I have to get the complete seat post dropper as they don't dell the individual parts. I just brought the bike in September so sending it back to Scott to see if is covered under warranty.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

stuntrig said:


> Well, it just happened to me but the seat broke off as I was about to hit a jump not cool the bike shop seems to think I have to get the complete seat post dropper as they don't dell the individual parts. I just brought the bike in September so sending it back to Scott to see if is covered under warranty.


Ya fox is warranty coverage for this


----------



## Pilato Respondon (Mar 6, 2021)

A. Rider said:


> I didn't immediately find that thread either.
> 
> I just had this failure happen on a one-week-old 2021 Fox Transfer as well - the front slot/bolt hole of the upper seat rail clamp cracked on me. I brought the whole thing to my LBS and then one week later they decided to give me a replacement upper seat rail clamp they had in the shop from another 2021 Fox Transfer, so I would be able to ride ASAP ? (they said they would deal with Fox on getting the replacement for theirs instead).
> 
> ...


This just happened to me today!


----------



## Pilato Respondon (Mar 6, 2021)

Pilato Respondon said:


> This just happened to me today!


would you mind let me know where you got your replacement? Did you wait long for Fox to fix the problem? Or were we able to buy a clamp somewhere quickly.


----------



## stuntrig (Dec 19, 2020)

bhanson18 said:


> Hey all, I've got a question for the masses. I'm wondering if I'm alone in this scenario or not.
> 
> So a couple of months ago I decided to upgrade the seat post on my Fuel EX with a nice new shiny 2021 Fox Performance Elite Transfer dropper. Excellent purchase. The thing is so smooth and responsive that it makes me smile just thinking about it.
> 
> ...


Mine didn't fall like your but it did break at the front top plate where the bolt hooks in. Not the best design. And I still haven't got the new top plate from fox yet!! Disappointing for $500 dollar part.


----------



## Carlos Mega (Apr 30, 2021)

Acabo de tener el mismo problema
Salí a rodar y se me estropeó el plato

que decepcionante que esto pase con Fox


----------



## Pilato Respondon (Mar 6, 2021)

Si hombre, es una verguenza!

I wrote an email to the address below and they had my replacement part by the end of the week:

[email protected] 
*MTB Service* | Fox
1-800-369-7469 ext. 4700


----------



## Miathemalsation (Jun 11, 2021)

11-06-21 just had mine break tonight on a six week old bike / post. I was sat on it at the time just dropping off an 8 inch high tep down at fairly low speed, managed to find all the parts and the top clamp as splayed like the pics in previous comments. Luckily I didnt lose my right bollock either despite landing on the top of the clampless post. Absolutely terrible design, the rockshock reverb on my other bike is a much better design.


----------



## livdatrail (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey, I was about to order a 2021 transfer seatpost. I have the gen 1 version of the transfer and it's been absolutely trouble free but it's a 150mm and want a 175mm. I had a friend who has the 2021 and the bolts keep coming lose which was a red flag to me hence, looking at this thread! Glad I did! 

Funny how the seatpost head is their selling point for the new version and it's been all the trouble! Well fox, back to the drawing board...


----------



## Miathemalsation (Jun 11, 2021)

livdatrail said:


> Hey, I was about to order a 2021 transfer seatpost. I have the gen 1 version of the transfer and it's been absolutely trouble free but it's a 150mm and want a 175mm. I had a friend who has the 2021 and the bolts keep coming lose which was a red flag to me hence, looking at this thread! Glad I did!
> 
> Funny how the seatpost head is their selling point for the new version and it's been all the trouble! Well fox, back to the drawing board...


Dont despair, I posted on a couple of FB groups about my incident and a couple of people commented that Fox have gone back to the drawing board and beefed up the front detail. I assume in response to the number of failures. This looks much more adequate although i still think both ends could have been extended by 2mm past the radius of the dimple.


----------



## dodasch (10 mo ago)

Got the same Problem yesterday while i was driving...


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have 3 Transfers. I believe they are all the pre-2021 redesign. Never a single problem with any of them.

I will need to check this in the morning. Insomnia…ugh.

I read the first post and thought it was a joke. Or that one of the OP’s buddies had played a cruel trick on him. Never would I have thought this could be a recurring problem.

Just like the DT Swiss hub redesign, this looks like a horrible design issue following a redesign of a perfectly good product. At least Fox seems to have sorted things out with a revised plate.


----------

